# My New 300 Gallon Tank



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

This is my new 300 gallon tank that i got yesterday, i will be setting it up soon. The tanks demensions are 8x30x24. I'm really excited about this new tank. Here are a few pics that i just took.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

wow ! What are you gonna put in that tank ? I taught my new 110 g was big


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Thats awesome







just with looking at that tank and driftwood it looks awesome already. Ah, the potential. have fun and good luck with your setup









edit: careful with the window to much light will cause alage. something to think about.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

That's a great lookin' setup. The typical 300g I've seen don't usually come with a great looking stand and everything

So any clues as to what you're putting in this monster tank, or will we have to wait and see?


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Sweeet.

I'm thinking a nice mixed shoal of all the pygos


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Iam going to put 11 beautiful wild caught Red Belly's in there.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> Iam going to put 11 beautiful wild caught Red Belly's in there.
> [snapback]1151731[/snapback]​


Cant wait to see this one...


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

man thats badass, how much did that run you..if you dont mind me askin
?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

How much did that weigh?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

malicious1 said:


> man thats badass, how much did that run you..if you dont mind me askin
> ?
> [snapback]1151735[/snapback]​


I spend more than I should of.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Arbster you finallly got your tank man,congrats go for it cant wait till your reds reach 14 inches. ill stop by when you get everything in there,


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

sccavee said:


> How much did that weigh?
> [snapback]1151748[/snapback]​


I don't know but it was super heavy.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I bet, one big reason I went with acrylic.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> Arbster you finallly got your tank man,congrats go for it cant wait till your reds reach 14 inches. ill stop by when you get everything in there,
> [snapback]1151750[/snapback]​


thanks serg for sure man.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

When this guy does something he does it BIG,BIG tank,Big man,Big wet/dry and of coarse BIG FISh


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

thats an awesome tank man i wish i could afford something of that size....maybe around tax time....lol


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Incredible dimensions...very nice pick up.

How soon will it be completely setup?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Phtstrat said:


> Incredible dimensions...very nice pick up.
> 
> How soon will it be completely setup?
> [snapback]1151825[/snapback]​


hopefully this week, if not then next.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Where did you get it and how much did it cost? I'd like to know!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> Where did you get it and how much did it cost? I'd like to know!
> [snapback]1151850[/snapback]​


I got it from my LFS and I spend more than I should of.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Awesome tank!! Do you all ready have the reds?? If you don't I wouldn't waste such a nice tank on just reds. Mix some Piraya, Terns and Cariba in there too!!
Just what I would do. Also hope that is a basement or on a load bearing wall with extra floor support??


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Congrats--







thats an awesome tank. I would also put a mix the tank with terns, caribe, and Piraya!! Just something to think about..


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

congrats dude







good choice of fish







gonna be a happy shoal.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Just looking at that tank makes me think of the possibilities. Nice tank Im jealous!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice setup. And I know what you mean about them being heavy... it was a bitch movin' my 300g trough hallways that were 32"


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

freaking huge...


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Just think about all the possibilities with a tank like yours.....









Good luck with it and please post some pics when it is ready


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i'd be so excited i'd be pissing myself.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Man, that tank kicks soooo much @$$ it's not even funny!!! Congrats!


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

just outa curiousity, im relativly new on these forums. Whats the deal with everyone wanted a mixed pygo shoal? wouldnt they fight or whatever, dont pirayas get huge? so wouldnt they pick on the red's or caribas?

also what exactly is a tern? 
i have this site
http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...d=species_index

but its not on it?

Where i am its hard to find anything other than Red bellies. thats why i am asking.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Mixed pygo can have issues no question about that. In general they will get along. Piraya do get bigger than the other pygo's and when adults can be aggressive.

A tern is another form of "reds".

Here a thread that will give you some background.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=11658


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

I heard from Vahe that you picked up this beauty yesterday! That cherry wood stand is gorgeous! I am so happy that you posted some pics of it. Have fun setting it up too!









BTW I aslo like the clock on the your wall.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

WOWEEE!!! I got a feeling your gonna have some real monsters swimmin in that tank!


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

man thats crzy big


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

the tank is 8 feet long.. why isnt there any braces at the bottom of it.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

marco said:


> the tank is 8 feet long.. why isnt there any braces at the bottom of it.
> [snapback]1152835[/snapback]​


My 8 footer didnt have braces along the bottem, the edges and corners were reninfiorced thats it...........

Sweet tank dude........love the dimensions


----------

